# Check your Modifications



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hi All,

I THOROUGHLY recommend (especially if you are with Adrian Flux) that you contact your insurer and ask them to send you a letter detailing the list of modifications they have on record for your car. 

I did this and got my letter through this morning (as I wish to inform them of my latest mods once I get my car back) only to find that the only mods they have listed for my car are the ones I informed them about when i bought the car - NONE of the ones i've informed them about since.

I will be sending them an updated list along with my original letters to them and a complaint - as I'm not at all impressed about them not recording my modifications each time i've sent them a letter. 

I'll also be requesting that they send me another letter to acknowledge that they have updated their records and so I know exactly what they have recorded.

Not good !


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Adrian Flux are poo - I wouldn't use them if you had my plumbs in a vice!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Moleman - i'll be making sure I ring around plenty of places when it's renewal time !


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

moleman said:


> Adrian Flux are poo - I wouldn't use them if you had my plumbs in a vice!


That depends on whether or not you are a 22 year old with a modified group 20 car getting fully comp insurance for £1000 a year  :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Fair enough - but try getting money out them! Once after a minor RTA and once after cancelling a policy. Knightmare on both occasions!


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm currently insured with them because they were the cheapest. 22yrs old for £2700.

But i will never use them again, they are crap. I'm willing to pay a bit extra for the knoledge that my insurance company might actually pay out if the worst happened.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'v used them for years. Must admit the admin can be a pian but loads cheaper and were mint when I did claim.

Just treat all insurnace company's the some, money grabbing little beggers that won't pay out unless you grab them by the throat


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, must be hard for insurance there. Not quite a problem here, i paid a tiny bit over 1,000 USD for full coverage-1 year, for my GTR. And i had an accident the previous year with a different GTR. I was paid in the full the value of the car, the same amount that i bought it for. But that insurance co. was about to double my insurance this time, so i went with a different co---ha ha. I saved a ton of money by switching.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Guy`s, try A-Plan. They are very good and DO take your modifications down!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I just moved house and Flux charged me £15 just to change my address on the policy... robbin barstewards.

/Steve


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Trev said:


> Guy`s, try A-Plan. They are very good and DO take your modifications down!


Yeah but the price they wanted was loads more and they wanted a tracker


----------

